# No leases in Brooks, Lowndes, Colquitt, Cook, Tift, Worth Counties?



## mattb78 (Jun 28, 2010)

So far this year, only one post about a club in Brooks.  Obviously, these are popular counties for alot of folks because they have decent deer and are close to the Fla/Ga line.  But sure surprised in this economy there weren't more openings.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 30, 2010)

mattb78 said:


> So far this year, only one post about a club in Brooks.  Obviously, these are popular counties for alot of folks because they have decent deer and are close to the Fla/Ga line.  But sure surprised in this economy there weren't more openings.



Two leases in Brooks were sold this year so that has limited even more, the leaseable land in our county. 

Most leases in Brooks, if the price isn't through the roof, have a waiting list. 

Good luck with your quest.


----------



## rellis84 (Aug 1, 2010)

i've been having the same issue the past couple of years. i haven't found a solution to the problem yet either. I have found a few, but the prices were WAY too much for my wallet. I've been sticking with WMAs for the most part.


----------



## bpearson10 (Aug 9, 2010)

*South Ga Clubs*

No openings anywhere. I don't understand. Even none at $1000.00 in Lowndes or Brooks co.


----------

